# Felicity Ace



## sternchallis (Nov 15, 2015)

A ship carrying around 4,000 vehicles, including Porsche,Audi and Bentley's that caught fire near the coast of the Azores will be towed to another European country or the Bahamas, the captain of the nearest port told Reuters on Friday.
Lithium-ion batteries in the electric cars on board the vehicle carrier Felicity Ace have caught fire and the blaze requires specialist equipment to extinguish, captain Joao Mendes Cabecas of the port of Hortas said.
It was not clear whether the batteries first sparked the fire.
“The ship is burning from one end to the other… everything is on fire about five meters above the water line,” Cabecas said.
Pictures provided by the Portuguese maritime authority showed severe burns on the bow and along the 200-meter-long side of the ship, which according to Refinitiv data was built in 2005 and can carry 17,738 tonnes of weight.
Who writes this stuff?
Towing boats (???) were on route from Gibraltar and the Netherlands, with three due to arrive by Wednesday, Cabecas said. He added the vessel could not be towed to the Azores because it was so big it would block trade at the port.
_Courtesy of GCaptain_.
All the crew got off safely.
Perhaps these tree huggers will realise that EV is not the best option.

Smoke gray Audi anybody?

Well there will be a few US yuppies that are going to be crying in their G&T's or Crystal champas, poor things they are going to keep their present car another year and be outdone by neighbours with their new cars.

Before









After


----------



## Peter Hewson (Mar 12, 2019)

It’s the same "issue" that dogged the Boeing Dreamliner, and before that some i-phones. Allegedly the Batteries can have a tendency to spontaneous combustion under certain cir***stances. OR if they catch fire from an external source. Either way they need specialist fire suppression.

Pete


----------



## Tony the hippy chippy (Sep 24, 2021)

Peter Hewson said:


> It’s the same "issue" that dogged the Boeing Dreamliner, and before that some i-phones. Allegedly the Batteries can have a tendency to spontaneous combustion under certain cir***stances. OR if they catch fire from an external source. Either way they need specialist fire suppression.
> 
> Pete


Hi Pete I've sailed on 3 different car carriers,2 which were fairly new they were OK but the 3rd one was a living he'll on the main deck was a huge steel door (hand operated) which was called the gas tight door it took around 10 minutes to open and close this led to the upper car decks if a fire happened I dread to think what would of happened regards tony


----------



## taffe65 (May 27, 2007)

Tony the hippy chippy said:


> Hi Pete I've sailed on 3 different car carriers,2 which were fairly new they were OK but the 3rd one was a living he'll on the main deck was a huge steel door (hand operated) which was called the gas tight door it took around 10 minutes to open and close this led to the upper car decks if a fire happened I dread to think what would of happened regards tony


Remember watching them load up in Kobe or could have been Yokohama, man that was perpetual motion! The dockies were running down the gangway after driving the cargo onboard, sprinting to the next vehicle and speeding up the loading ramp in no time,totally manic as we sank a few sapporo's on dirty beer duty on our fruit boat. 🎎🍺🚗🚌🚜


----------



## Peter Hewson (Mar 12, 2019)

Back in the 80`s. We regularly loaded new SAAB`s out of Gothenburg, for Immingham. Watching the Immingham Docker offload, was a lesson in how NOT to treat a brand new and Cold Engine. They came up 2 ramps at full chat, had air under all 4 wheels going off the stern ramp and went like Erric Carlson for the Storage Compound!!. When on one occasion I imparted this to the Local SAAB dealer`s sales manager. He went white at the thought.

The number we could not get started, (they always came and asked the Engineers) where without exeption due to the lack of fuel. We actually caught one A-B with a Petrol can and length of hose!.😂

Pete


----------



## sternchallis (Nov 15, 2015)

taffe65 said:


> Remember watching them load up in Kobe or could have been Yokohama, man that was perpetual motion! The dockies were running down the gangway after driving the cargo onboard, sprinting to the next vehicle and speeding up the loading ramp in no time,totally manic as we sank a few sapporo's on dirty beer duty on our fruit boat. 🎎🍺🚗🚌🚜


You cannot beat reefers,clean fast and usually decent ports with long stays in port.
Who was you with Taffe, wouldn't be Gueestes would it, being Welsh, home port Barry with a full load of bananas..


----------



## taffe65 (May 27, 2007)

sternchallis said:


> You cannot beat reefers,clean fast and usually decent ports with long stays in port.
> Who was you with Taffe, wouldn't be Gueestes would it, being Welsh, home port Barry with a full load of bananas..


Only sailed one trip on one unfortunately, I was with cunard ss Ltd, ship was "S" class mv scythia, beautiful ships and what a better way to spend first trip at sea I'll never know. Brilliant crowd on board from top to bottom ,always etched on my memory🙂 days.


----------



## Peter Hewson (Mar 12, 2019)

Discharge and load around the Carribean. Bananna`s from Grenada, Fridge log every few hours. And monitoring CO2 if I remember right too?. T&J Harrison. Either Statesman or Benefactor??. Oh! and a Hurricane thrown in for luck!.

Pete


----------



## taffe65 (May 27, 2007)

sternchallis said:


> You cannot beat reefers,clean fast and usually decent ports with long stays in port.
> Who was you with Taffe, wouldn't be Gueestes would it, being Welsh, home port Barry with a full load of bananas..


The only connection to Barry was the Frosty, he was called Colin Parry and actually hailed from Barry,we paid off the same time together with his wife Ruth and got the train home from Heathrow.


----------



## jmcg (Apr 20, 2008)

I believe she has now sunk to her resting place. 

Megga insurance claims to follow.

Sad end to an ugly v/l.

BW
J


----------



## taffe65 (May 27, 2007)

jmcg said:


> I believe she has now sunk to her resting place.
> 
> Megga insurance claims to follow.
> 
> ...


According to American news it was off the coast of Portugal that the fire broke out  . Lazy journalism or thick as ****e ? Answers on a postcard pls I know what my answer is, by the way our journalists are just as bad.


----------



## bobha (May 24, 2016)

Technically, that reporter could be correct. This from Wikipedia - "_The Azores, an autonomous region of Portugal, are an archipelago in the mid-Atlantic." _At a guess, I would say that you were correct. The reporter took the easy way out and didn't have a proper look at things.
Bob


----------



## sternchallis (Nov 15, 2015)

There hasn't been a war off the Azores in CNN times, so the US journo wouldn't have a clue where it was. It would appear they don't teach Geography in the USA, they think the world revovles round NYNY and everybody else lives over the edge of the flat world. Their history is limited to the Boston Tea Party and their civil war. So its not surprising.
At least the Yanks can add another country to their geography, Ukraine, if its being reported. Though they might think its in Europe, so near London England.
I was asked over there, "I have a friend called John, he lives in England, could be somewhere near London, do you know him?"


----------

